# MoYu Aolong v2 GT!



## Please Dont Ask (Oct 15, 2015)

MoYu Aolong Gt
Look pretty much the same to me

https://www.facebook.com/moyumagiccube/posts/881251428622485


----------



## mati1242 (Oct 15, 2015)

The pieces would be put together in the same way as the tanglong which means that there will be no "connecting lines " on the edges and corners. 

Seems like no difference at all, but maybe the feeling will change because of that (which I doubt). 

Wysłane z mojego SM-A300FU przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Wilhelm (Oct 15, 2015)

Exciting news for someone who loves his aolong v2 already


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 15, 2015)

What are the differences? I saw a pic that had a diagram but I can't read Chinese.


----------



## mati1242 (Oct 15, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> What are the differences? I saw a pic that had a diagram but I can't read Chinese.



Read either my comment up or comments on the facebook page.


----------



## LoveYuLongTime (Oct 15, 2015)

Pictures on the Facebook page say 56.5mm, looks like the only difference to me.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Oct 15, 2015)

Apparently,
_"The mould-making technology of Aolong GT is much more complicated than Aolong V2,which makes the cube better to turn and you can't even find connection lines on the edges and corners."_
and
_"Not only hidden seams,the new patent is "Unified Friction Surface",each edge and corner is combined with 2 parts,the outer part and inner part.The way that the edges and corners of Aolong V2 combine is to combine two same part of an edge/corner"_

Doesn't seem like a huge improvement


----------



## Trexrush1 (Oct 15, 2015)

make a mini out of this ,moyu, plz


----------



## LiquidDnB (Oct 16, 2015)

Just ordered the tanglong. wtf moyu


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 16, 2015)

Yeah knew about this. Someone said that it would be an upgraded Aolong v2 but I don't know how true that is.


----------



## kyuuber (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Aolong GT*



LiquidDnB said:


> Just ordered the tanglong. wtf moyu


It's probably not even a noticeable difference since it's only an aolong v2 with less contact points


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 27, 2015)

LiquidDnB said:


> Just ordered the tanglong. wtf moyu



When people get annoyed when a new cube is released...

Look, the release of this cube won't make your tanglong any better or worse.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Oct 27, 2015)

CriticalCubing said:


> Yeah knew about this. Someone said that it would be an upgraded Aolong v2 but I don't know how true that is.



I'm sure it will be slightly better, not sure about anything more than that.


----------



## LiquidDnB (Oct 27, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> When people get annoyed when a new cube is released...
> 
> Look, the release of this cube won't make your tanglong any better or worse.



Sure, but im curious about this...


----------



## puzzl3add1ct (Oct 27, 2015)

Does anyone know when it will be released?


----------



## sfxplayer (Nov 27, 2015)

http://thecubicle.us/moyu-aolong-p-5289.html


----------



## fiftyniner (Nov 28, 2015)

also available at cubezz
_black_
_white_


----------



## Nithin steven (Nov 28, 2015)

I ordered for Aolong v2 ( In amazon) and i got the " v1 " !!! Little disappointed ... , What makes the difference for v2 from v1 ??? And it feel flimzzy for me ...


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Nov 28, 2015)

Nithin steven said:


> I ordered for Aolong v2 ( In amazon) and i got the " v1 " !!! Little disappointed ... , What makes the difference for v2 from v1 ??? And it feel flimzzy for me ...



First off if you got a v1 congrats. People will pay good money for those. Upload a picture of the underside of the corner piece. You can tell the difference by the size of the triangular indent on the cube. Smaller ones are v1

Edit: Also, how do you know it's the v1 if you just had to ask what makes them different?


----------



## fiftyniner (Nov 28, 2015)

Nithin steven said:


> I ordered for Aolong v2 ( In amazon) and i got the " v1 " !!! Little disappointed ... , What makes the difference for v2 from v1 ??? And it feel flimzzy for me ...



Congratz on getting the V1


----------



## ljacob332 (Nov 28, 2015)

Dang it i really want this cube but its a waste because i already have a really good meiying...I REALLY WAN THE BLUE ONE! If this is slow like the aolong v2 i will be dissapointed because i like fast cubes like the aolong v1. However i obviously wont get a v1 because of the corner twisting...do you people think i should get the cube? At my school people keep swarming around be trying to use my cube and sometimes they mess up my stickers and drop the poor puzzles; i really need a cube to let on cubers mess with (they will break in the cube for me for free!) Of course the cube does look tantalizing, but I dont know...


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 1, 2015)

Looks interesting!


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 1, 2015)

They changed their colour cheme  I prefer the old green and blue. I like light colours. But it looks good.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 1, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> They changed their colour cheme  I prefer the old green and blue. I like light colours. But it looks good.



Yeah, I am disappointed with these colors also. So I have to replace them with custom stickers.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 1, 2015)

I don't now why moyu changed their shades. But I always replace stickers because: My personal shades > every other color shades.

I'm curios about this, I'm planning on getting the pink version.


----------



## Jbacboy (Dec 1, 2015)

Probably gonna get this cube, even though my meiying is godly.


----------



## Matt11111 (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh gosh. Those stickers look bad. I like bright colors because they make the cube look SO GOOD! Also recognition.


----------



## Praetorian (Dec 2, 2015)

kennan's first impressions including tangpo


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 2, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that the 'Tang' part of tangpo and tanglong is pronounced tan(not like a sun tan but going down). Not really related, but I think that's how it should be pronounced. 

My two cents. It may not be right, it's just my instinct


----------



## ottozing (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## fiftyniner (Dec 3, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that the 'Tang' part of tangpo and tanglong is pronounced tan(not like a sun tan but going down). Not really related, but I think that's how it should be pronounced.
> 
> My two cents. It may not be right, it's just my instinct



Probably rhyme with "tongue".


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 3, 2015)

fiftyniner said:


> Probably rhyme with "tongue".



This.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Dec 3, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that the 'Tang' part of tangpo and tanglong is pronounced tan(not like a sun tan but going down). Not really related, but I think that's how it should be pronounced.
> 
> My two cents. It may not be right, it's just my instinct



do you even chinese bro? thats wrong i think...


----------



## fiftyniner (Dec 4, 2015)

At around 5 secs into the clip here:
[video]https://youtu.be/beCplpkO8EI[/video]


----------



## Nithin steven (Dec 4, 2015)

First of all i apologise for a 6 days late repleys
And here is the facts :

Fact no 1 :First of all l really got a aolong v1 with respect to your picture. But i have not a good range to upload its pic currently , 

Fact no 2: I had some wrong assumption about v2 ; ie you can search for the aolong v2 in amazon and you will see the structure of corners of the cube, its entirely different from the real one ; 
So i simply concluded that its not v2
But now i really comforms that i have got v1

anyway thanks for that info ...

Note :Also feeling on hearing the fact that v1 has more price than that of v2 .....


----------

